# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  European Medium Altitude Long Endurance Remotely Piloted Aircraft System (MALE RPAS)

## Airicist

Organisation for Joint Armament Cooperation

European Medium Altitude Long Endurance Remotely Piloted Aircraft System (MALE RPAS) on Wikipedia

----------

